# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Модельная дуэль - Revell F-5E 1/48

## Kasatka

Вызвал я на дуэль нашего уважаемого хозяина Дмитрия Срибного! 

В качестве объекта дуэли выбран Ф-5Е фирмы Ревелл в 48-м масштабе. Заодно и запасы подчистим перед выходом Академовской модели.

Я буду делать вариант Агрессора, третий сверху на картинке



Он же живой



Не так много афтемаркета для модели от Ревелла. 
Есть смолянной кокпит от Блэк Бокса, который уже не выпускается. Есть декали от ТуБобс и других производителей. Нет травленки. Есть еще кокпит от AMS Resin. Харольд сделал его очень неплохим и кресло несколько лучше чем у Блэк Бокс (по крайней мере по размерам лучше) и механизм подъема фонаря отлит одним целым, что делает его сборку гораздо более простой. У БлэкБокса эта часть отлита из нескольких деталей и собрать их воедино реально очень сложно.

Сама модель очень неплохо ложится в чертежи из Детейл-н-Скейл. Но имеет одну неприятную черту, а именно внешнюю расшивку. Но для нас с Димой это, конечно же, не помеха.

Дима же в свою очередь будет делать вариант Ф-5Е, который оказался в руках ВВС СССР и имеет "вьетнамский" камуфляж. Я уверен, он об этом расскажет и даже покажет =)

Ну так вот..  Let's roll! =)

Моя работа началась с того, что я удалил всю внешнюю расшивку и на начал резать внутреннюю. Для работы использовал скрайбер от Тамии, скрайбер от  Bare Metal и иголку от циркуля. 

Чертежи были увеличены до 48-го масштаба и с их помощью и с помощью карандаша и линейки, а порой и просто от руки, наносил нужные линии. Затем с помощью Верлинденовских шаблонов, а также с помощью  Dymo Tape, начал нарезать расшивку. 
Прямые линии резал Тамиевским скрайбером. С ним надо работать аккуратно ибо легко смазать ровную линию дугой. 
Вообщем, терпение и труд нарежут любую расшивку. Лючки резались с использованием Верлинденовских шаблонов. Прямоугольные лючки, да и вообще, все что прямое, рекомендую делать следующим образом. Сначала иголкой намечаем углы, затем режем. В этом случае резак начинает и останавливает движение в "уколе" и таким образом не перерезает нужную длину.

Чем хорош Тамиевский скрайбер. После него не нужно очищать канавку от вырезаемого пластика. Пластик тончайшей стружкой вылезает наружу. Все. Bare Metal скрайбер хоть и хорош при нарезке, но после него нужно проходить наждаком, чтобы убрать вырезанный пластик, затем чистить канавку забившимся пластиком с помощью зубной щетки и так несколько раз.
Немного фоток.

----------


## Kasatka

второй вечер, то есть сегодня.. 

закончил нарезать расшивку.. кое-где накатал клепку.
Есть еще кое-какие вещи, которые нужно дорезать подправить.

Для начала модель зашкурил и отполировал.. потом задул грунтом, чтобы отметить все недостатки в расшивке, которые затем буду устранять с помощью суперклея и шпаклевки.

Результат мне очень понравился =) Выглядит модель уже совсем по-другому =)

Да, забыл сказать, на крыльях над нишами шасси на крыле есть накладки, которые на чертежах выглядят как расшивка, но на фотографиях это все-таки накладки. Поэтому я имитировал их с помощью фольги.

на крайней фотке хорошо заметна разница между Bare Metal резаком и резаком от Тамии (который мне, кстати, Дима и подарил =))

----------


## Kasatka

ну и еще немного фоток

----------


## Kasatka

еще одна..

немного инфы по доступному и  не очень афтемаркету

Кокпит от БлэкБокс  - сборка и окраска не мои =)




Кокпит от AMS Resin

Неплохой небольшой фотообзорчик Агрессоров - тут http://www.cybermodeler.com/aircraft...gerewalk.shtml

*Дима, твой выход!! =)*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Албул Андрей

А как обстоят дела с нишами  шасси? В виду небольшой толщины крыла эта проблема присутствует на всех виденных мною моделях F-5.

----------


## MAX

Сергей, ну ты тоже начал строчить как из пулемета. :Biggrin: 
Вопрос по креслу. Там заголовник, часом, не красный должен быть? В смысле, оббивка подушки заголовника. У тебя более поздний Ф-5. Я делал вьетнамца, так там красная подушка была.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Так он же пишет, что кокпит не его :) - это Сергей его для примера привел. Кстати, у меня есть этот наборчик Блэк-Боксовский, но я его еще не красил...

Серега, а какой скрайбер тебе больше понравился? Тамийский или Баре Метал? (перечитал еще раз - понял какой ))) Тамийский хорош, но не очень удобен на криволинейных поверхностях. И канавка у него немного широковатая получается, по-моему.

И еще, у тебя пластик нормальный был? у меня крылья в утяжинах - шпаклевать все пришлось, и еще кривое все - в горячей воде выпрямлял... но вроде выправил )

А вообще - я тебе это припомню еще!!!!! )))))))

----------


## Sveto

Very interesting topic!
Why agressor F-5,why not soviet F-5E Tiger II in Vietnam war camo sheme?:)

P.S. Revell F-5E tiger II 1/48 is ex Monogram kit ,isnt it?

----------


## Carrey

Резать расшивку - оно конечно хорошо, но не пробовали ли грунтовать без неё, а перед покраской нарезать расшивку, клёпку, панели и лючки скальпелем по грунту на его толщину? Я попробовал, понравилось - линии намного тоньше и копийнее.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс =) так пока муза есть.. надо строчить =)

Дима, давай выходи из подполья! Дело чести! =) ты же офицер! =) Принял вызов - борись =) 
Пластик у меня был нормальный абсолютно. Да, Тамийский только на прямых поверхностях. Если не давить сильно, то канавка получается очень тонкая. 

Sveto, Вай агрессор? =) Да окраска прикольная.. этакая проверка на наличие навыков по покраске. А во вьетнамских цветах но СССРовский Дима делает (Делаешь же, правда?  :Wink: )

Андрей, ниши там мелкие, это правда. Чтобы исправлять, надо вырезать полностью из крыла и на верхнюю поверхность делать накладку. Я думаю, что в этой модели я переживу "мелководье". Мне важна тут расшивка внутренняя, кокпит и окраска. С нишами будем смотреть на Академовскую модель.

----------


## An-Z

Ха, битва титанов!!! Понятно теперь, почему сайт стал реже обновляться... :Smile:  
Сергей, на картинке где демонстрируется качество работы резаков от Тамии и Баре Метал как то не очевидно, покрайне мере для меня, какие линие чем прорезались, хотелось бы пояснений..
И вопрос по чертежам. Упомянуты чертежи из Детейл-н-Скейл, но увеличено что то рускоязычное, не из "Аероплана" ли? Им то верить можно?
С интересом жду продолжения..

----------


## Atlant

так-с.. где там у нас поп-корн завалялся? усаживаюсь поудобнее в кресле и готовлюсь внимательно наблюдать за происходящим!
Очень аккуратно расшивка перерезана, у меня пока так не получается.. будем учиться...

----------


## Chizh

Серега, респект!
Приятно посмотреть на хорошую работу.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо, друзья =)

чертежи на столе - да, из ероплана. Но подошли они только для того чтобы посмотреть где чего надо резать. Вроде расшивка похожа.
Но вот размеры и пропорции не совпадают.
В Детейл-н-Скейл же, чертежи даны вроде как заводские и очень хорошо выданы все размеры (в футах и дюймах). После увеличение до 48-го масштаба и вкладывания в полученное половинок модели я получил просто идеальное совпадение. Но чертежи в Д-н-С не имеют к сожалению линий расшивки.

An-Z, Тамиевским прорезана вся нижняя половина фюзеляжа. Барметалом верх крыльев и нос верхней половины фюзеляжа. Недостаток Барметала очень хорошо видно на одной из фоток верхней части носа. По поводу обновлений сайта.. ммм... через два-три месяца увидите каким будет airforce.ru =) пусть этим профессионалы занимаются.. а нам с Димой дайте спокойно модельки ковырять, да письками меряться =)))))

Чиж, рад тебя тоже видеть =) Столетвобед =)

----------


## Денис

Расскажите как вы так идеально нарезаете расшивку,может есть секрет?

----------


## An-Z

Вот теперь понятно, почему разглядывая фотку IMG_0788.jpg  я "разницы" особой не обнаружил..  
Ситуация с чертежами ясна, как и с обновлениями :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

что-то тишина у нас на стороне Димы.. =) Дима... ау!!!


А пока продолжаем!

На выходных особо не напрягался моделями.. суббота была занята их покупками.. только вот в воскресенье дошло дело и до рук.

Ф-5Е получил свою порцию MR Surfacer 500. Оставил высыхать, чтобы потом аккуратно затереть и снова задуть грунтом.

----------


## Kasatka

Поехали красить кокпит..

сначала задул смолу грунтом..
затем после тщательного высыхания слегка прошелся фиброглассовым карандашиком, чтобы постирать неровности задувания грунтовки.. иногда песочек проскакивает..

Кокпит Ф-5Е как и все кокпиты американских самолетов тех времен были окрашены в  Dark Gull Grey FS36231.

----------


## Kasatka

Теперь начинаем красить сам кокпит... в качестве референса используем разные фотографии.. Локон, Д-н-С и конечно же линк с фотками Агрессоров из VFC-13

Панели приборов аккуратно красим жиденько разведенно черной краской с большим содержанием белого цвета =) Можно красить темно-серой.

Красим аккуратно, так чтобы краска не затекала на поверхность кокпита.. Хотя это совсем нестрашно. Красим как получится, вообщем.
Потому что после того как черная краска подсохнет, можно жидко разведенной краской основного цвета кокпита пройтись по тем местам где черная краска затекла и легко эту проблему исправить. К тому же.. кокпитовой краской все равно нужно проходиться потом, чтобы выделить отдельные панели.
Вообщем, без паники.. спокойно делаем свое дело =)

----------


## Kasatka

Кресло тоже красить очень несложно..

сначала задуваем основным цветом. ФС36321

Затем рисуем желтым цветом рукоятки катапульты. Опять-таки не волнуемся о точности. Исправим потом то что затекло туда куда не надо.

Далее.. разводим тамиевскую Хаки.. добавляем в нее белого цвета.. получаем цвет как на фотках. Далее.. не волнуясь о том, что краска можно затечь туда куда не надо.. в том числе и на ремни красим.

Затем в цвет подушки (хаки с белым) добавляем чуток зеленного.. В этот момент краску, которой красили подушку лучше поделить пополам. Получаем цвет ремней.. Тонкой кистью аккуратно красим ремни. Если краска разведена хорошо.. и не течет как попало, то ремни получаются просто супер. Если краска затекла на подушку, то подкрашиваем подушку  оставшейся краской для нее.

Шланг (справа от пилота) подкрашиваем светло-голубой краской разведенной с серой.. подкрашиваем черный кабель. На рукоятках катапульты тонкой кистью.. одноволосянкой.. рисуем черные полосы.

Шланг слева от пилота подкрашиваем в цвет ремней.

Замки на ремнях аккуратно красим серебрянкой, ошибки исправляем цветом ремней.

Заголовник на Агрессорах был уже нового образца с вытяжным парашютом внутри.. Поэтому он большего размера. Окрашивался в черный цвет, а не в красный как более ранние варианты.

----------


## Kasatka

Добиваем кокпит..

рисуем кнопки и переключатели..

я рисую все это дело кисточкой.. серым .. красным.. желтым цветом.
То, что затекло на панели, исправляю жидко разведеным цветом панели.

Осталось только пройтись сухой кистью..

----------


## Kasatka

ну и несколько фоток почти готового кресла.. :Cool: 



весь кокпит осталось задуть глянцевым лаком.. затонировать.. потом задуть матовым лаком.. короче мелочи - сделаю завтра.

Отвечая на вопрос как у меня так аккуратно получаются линии расшивки...
Я думаю, что весь секрет в том, что сначала нужно очень хорошо все разметить. Затем сделать так, чтобы резак не соскальзывал. Для этого я использую липкую пластиковую ленту Dymo Tape. Она очень хорошо прилипает к пластику, гибкая и на пластики из своей толщины и плотности становится как линейка. По ней очень удобно вести резак. 
Второй немаловажный фактор - это то, что не в коем случае нельзя давить на пластик. Сначала делаем первое.. очень легкое движение, оставляя тонкую канавку. В большинстве случаев ее достаточно. НО можно провести резаком еще раз чуть сильнее. Все! Два раза достаточно. Надо помнить, что мы не хирурги и не апендикс вырезаем =)) Мы пластиковые хирурги!

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Всё, закрывай лавочку, иди доделывать "лавочку". Эту дуэль ты уже выиграл ввиду неявки соперника :)

----------


## Kasatka

> Всё, закрывай лавочку, иди доделывать "лавочку". Эту дуэль ты уже выиграл ввиду неявки соперника :)


Дима он такой.. медленно запрягает =)
надежда еще жива!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Александр II

(извиняюсь, что лезу в тему)

А может Дмитрий сейчас с ходу такое покажет!! Что ой-ой!! )

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Сегодня лишь небольшое обновление..

задул кокпит Футурой (глянцевым лаком). Следующий этап тонировка.

на фотках результат - глянцевый кокпит =)

какие-то фотки большие получились.. сорри..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kasatka

неплохой ресурс с фотками Ф-5х
https://www.fencecheck.com/forums/in...pic,397.0.html

----------


## Chizh

> неплохой ресурс с фотками Ф-5х
> https://www.fencecheck.com/forums/in...pic,397.0.html


Спасибо, хорошие фотки.

----------


## Kasatka

мда...

тихо сам с собою продолжаю я дуэль..

После того как копит был задут Футурой, сделал по нему смывку маслянными красками.

Затем начал собирать механизм подъема фонаря, что за креслом пилота.. 

Тот, кто придумал такой механизм был очень больной человек.. потому что столько всяких троссов, рычагов, тяг и прочей хрени мог придумать только Сальвадор Дали..

В Блек Боксовский кокпит входят основные детали, но не входят все эти тяги, рычаги и тп.. Но зато дана очень неплохая схема что нужно сделать. Плюс имеющиеся фотографии, которые позволили мне собрать нечто похожее на правду.

----------


## Kasatka

еще фотки

после того как вся эта котовасия за креслом пилота была собрана, кокпит был задут матовым лаком

----------


## Kasatka

еще немного фоток уже готового кокпита, вставленного для теста в фюзеляж

еще осталась одна тяга, которую видно на фото реального самолета.. (лимонного цвета)
но ее уже добавлю, когда кокпит будет в фюзеляже.. ибо тяга крепится к боковой панели.

----------


## Kasatka

сегодня не будет обновлений поскольку праздник и водка

но.. глядя на некоторые фотки я задумался, после чего появились некоторые вопросы.

вот посмотрите на фото.. не кажется ли вам, что резанный камо нанесен поверх какого-то размытого.. котоый тоже встречается в  VFC-13?

на некоторых фотках это видно совершенно отчетливо.. тогда как на других этого не видно вовсе. 

Мне кажется ли самолет был несколько раз перекрашен и мне не стоит заморачиваться с предыдущим "слоем"..? "понтонуться или нет"? =))))

на первой и второй фотках это хорошо видно

на третьей и четвертой чистый камо

ну и пятая фотка для вашего плежа (удовольствия то есть)  :Tongue:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Признаю, что дуэль я проиграл и с абсолютным преимуществом выиграл Сергей. Мои поздравления! )

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

[QUOTE=Kasatka;37687]мда...



После того как копит был задут Футурой, сделал по нему смывку маслянными красками.


Сергей,извини что отвлекаю,а КАК маслянными красками тонировать?
И чем их бодяжить,я в магазах только бодяжку на маслянной основе встречал,а то у меня цельный набор маслянных Пеликановских красок лежит,а с чем его есть,не знаю.

----------


## Kasatka

Женя, а точно также как и любыми другими

Главное чтобы слой по которому тонируешь (лак) не был на той же основе что и "бодяжка"

Футура - акриловая, маслянные краски развожу уайт-спиритом хорошего качества (Turpentine, кажется называется), далее все так же как с акварелью, только Фейри добавлять не надо, так как уайт-спирит не вода и в "кучу" не собирается.

после того как подсыхает смывка, слегка смоченной в уайт-спирите салфеткой стираю излишки.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Понял,спасибо!
Буду уайт спирит искать,и пробовать.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Признаю, что дуэль я проиграл и с абсолютным преимуществом выиграл Сергей. Мои поздравления! )


Но это не освобождает вас, мон шер, от окончания модельки. Делом надо заниматься, делом... :Wink:  :Biggrin: 
Доделуй давай, хоть шось покажи))))))))))

----------


## Kasatka

небольшой апдейт после небольшого перерыва.

вклеил пушки в носу.. те, что из набора заменил на пластиковые трубки, соответствующего диаметра. Кстати, видел несколько фотографий "01"-го, у которого пушек не было, видел так же несколько фоток того же "01"-го у которого пушки были.. так что... решил делать с пушками.

обработал воздухозаборники. В наборе они выглядят очень грубо и толсто. Обработал их напильником. Теперь думаю, как сделать воздухоканал ВЗ внутри.. на фотках он, в принципе хорошо просматривается.
справа обработанный ВЗ


Начал делать и сопла двигателей. В наборе весь двигатель только из сопел и состоит.. Сами они выглядят грубо, толсто и неверно.
Утоньшил их с помощью Дремела.. внутрь сопел наклеил фольгу от винных бутулок.. по которой ручкой выдавил необходимый профиль.. 
Сами стенки двигателя думаю сделать из подходящего диаметра трубки.. нутрянку попробую сделать полосками фольги или жести..








Буду рад советам.

немного фоток..

----------


## Carrey

Насчёт нутра камеры движка - можно попробовать раскроить на пищевом люмине развёртку цилиндра, клепальным колёсиком накрутить по линейке ряды дырок, обернуть развёртку на палке, плоскими крокодилами или на зажиме для травла равномерно слегка подогнуть против изгиба заради придания характерных рёбер.

----------


## Kasatka

Вообщем получилось следующее

взял фольгу от винных бутылок
вырезал кусок необходимой длины.
Под линейку шариковой ручкой провел параллельные линии, которые будут имитировать продольный профиль. Затем поперек их под линейку накатал клепку.

----------


## Kasatka

затем все это дело свернул в трубку необходимого диаметра используя шаблон (кусок крышки для шариковой ручки)

получилось очень даже прикольно  :Cool: 







Аккуратно обрезал край маникюрными ножницами и .. вуаля! =)
получилось, то что хотелось.. =)

----------


## Kasatka

Кстати.. 

в качестве "радостной" новости..  есть информация, что Академи приостановил проект F-5E Tiger II. Есть также инфа, что все разработки передали Kinetic

----------


## Петр Берестовой

А сроки? 2009й или переносится?

----------


## Kasatka

пока вроде 2009

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Уточнение насчет фольги. Это не совсем фольга, но очень похожий по свойствам материал. Плотный, хорошо держит всякие наклепки, прочерчивания(борозды). Используется при изготовлении термоусадочного колпачка(Обертка, что закрывает пробку и часть горлышка бутылки).

----------


## Kasatka

теперь следующий вопрос..

как бы мне изготовить внутри сопла лопатки движка и прочие видимые причиндалы?

я поглядел по коробкам.. может скопировать детальку от похожего движка?
у каких амеров был еще такой движок как на Тайгере?

господа, поактивнее с советами =)) :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

Дык, дедовскими методами - кружок фольги надрезать радиусами почти до центра, надсадить на ось и позагибать лопатки пинцетом. Форсажный дренаж хз как устроен - предполагаю 2 кольцевых трубы + 4 крестом, можно пробовать литники потягать.

----------


## Kasatka

я думал об этом.. вчера даже нарезал куски тонкой медной пластинки.. да что-то рука дрожала =) надо было глаз вискариком подправить видимо..=)

думал еще отлить из смолы подходящую по размеру детальку от хасевского скайхока.. но пока нет смолы.

видимо остановлюсь на фольге и тп...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

такие движки стояли еще на канадском тьюдоре, драгонфлае, и невероятно, но и на Т-38 Тейлон :Wink: 
так что видимо ручками. Они ж там глубоко сидят? из фольги, либо обожми детальку от скайоха фольгой(как вариант для ленивого). Толком все равно нифига не видно. Только рассекатель пламени(если есть) придется помаяться=)

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, ну вот что надо сделать.. 
Модельная дуэль - Revell F-5E 1/48
там есть фотки в атаче

думаю, что я пойду по пути нарезания лопаток. Думаю, что уйдет минут 30-40 на это дело.. 
ты можешь пока посчитать сколько лопаток нужно на двигатель? ;)

http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/j85.html

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> ты можешь пока посчитать сколько лопаток нужно на двигатель? ;)


Совсем тебе меня не жаль....., безсердечный Касатка... :Biggrin: 
Если смастеришь, как на картинке-посчитаю ;-)

----------


## Kasatka

Итак.. вечером провел с бокалом Гленморанжи =)

процесс был таким..

следует учитывать, что моделизм - это сплошная условность =)

берем вырезаем из "фольги", которую Петя почему-то не называет фольгой, кружок.. Но Петя не юрист, ему можно!
На ровность кружка не смотреть! она неважна для целей данного мероприятия!



затем используя разметочный мат (не путать с русским матом) зеленного цвета размечаем "лопатки". Заметьте, что внутри я "нарисовал" кружок по диаметру оси движка.



затем ножницами аккуратно вырезаем по разметке. Лепестки загибаются и их нужно будет потом выравнять. Поскольку "фольга" мягкая эта процедура не составляет никакого труда.

Далее, пинцетом аккуратно подгибаем-подворачиваем лепестки (кстати.. вот только щас подумал.. может я их вообще не в ту сторону подгибал! ну да ладно! условность!!!)

(ногти у меня на самом деле чистые! это все  EF-100 1:2.8 Macro..=) ) Да.. и третьей руки у меня нет!! Это все "тринога" Манфротто =)



Далее.. опять же условно вырезаем кружок из пластика.. на него обильно наливаем супер-клея и приклеиваем то, что вырезали из Петиной фольги.. почему обильно, спросит любой новичок.. А потому, что супер-клей застыв (а я тут же распыляю на него ускоритель) толстым слоем закрепляет фольгу в основании и она уже не "мнется" при дальнейшей с ней работе.

----------


## Kasatka

вискарик хорошо идет =)

на так вот...

приклеили вентилятор.. получился он опять же таки довольно условно.. лопатки Петя мне не посчитал, а потому все претензии о некопийности к нему!

далее.. смотрим на фото.. видим, что в центре всего этого безобразия расположена некая "пимпочка" (простите мне мой французский ;) ) на плоском круглом основании...

пробойником выбиваем из тонкой пластинки кружок похожего диаметра..



и наклеиваем в центр вентилятора..



ну а потом из литника вытачиваем "пимпочку" и клеим ее сверху..
(ниче что я так подробно?) =)



продолжаем уже более веселым взглядом смотреть на фотки.. видим что там КРЕСТ! =) Матерь Божья... хватит пить.. =)

Берем тонкие полоски пластика.. и клеим крест



Все.. осталось только задуть нужного цвета металликом и затонировать..

----------


## Kasatka

Кстати.. 

реально не поленился и задул =)

фотка перед "задутием" =)




а теперь после задутия Алкладовским Jet Exhaust и в начале тонировки.. видны "пылинки" Тамиевских "грязей". В данном случае Burnt Blue (паленный синий) - опять же.. условность.



теперь без пыли..



само сопло тоже задуто.. 
пытался сфоткать.. 



нуу.. вообщем пока такие дела..
остались еще сами сопла.. внутрь которых я уже наклеил профилированную фольгу.. Надо их задуть и отложить. 

потом надо придумать, как это все дело соединить вместе =)

Спасибо за внимание =)))

----------


## An-Z

Грубовато, если чессна.. Надо было лопатки ещё минимум пополам (вдоль) разрезать.. и если это выходная ступень.. лопатки у неё ну оочень миниатюрные при достаточно объёмном (не помню как оно правильно зовётся) центральном коке (пимпке). Потом, вся эта конструкция должна быть в глубине сопла..надо удлинительную трубу вклеить.. И если двигатель был форсированый, должна быть форсажна камера со стабилизатором пламени.. красивая такая звёздочка ступенчатая..

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Чего-то у тебя лопаток *сильно* мало. Разика бы в четыре их побольше надо бы. И жаровая труба короткая совсем - посмотри на схемку, которую сам же и приводил.
Кстати, чем длиннее труба, тем халтурнее допускаются лопатки :)))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Юр, я глядел вчера модельку Ф-5го, там если задуть металликом темным саму трубу, при таком диаметре(8мм) уже через три см нифига не видно. Думаю смысла мучатся с лопатками особо нету, но это мое мнение=)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Юр, я глядел вчера модельку Ф-5го, там если задуть металликом темным саму трубу, при таком диаметре(8мм) уже через три см нифига не видно. Думаю смысла мучатся с лопатками особо нету, но это мое мнение=)


Я об чем и говорю - труба короткая :)

----------


## Kasatka

Господа, спасибо за рекомендации.. труба короткая, лопаток меньше =) согласен =) Но опять же, в данном случае для меня важна условность. Ибо кроме как плохо выглядящих сопел в которые можно заглянуть и увидеть отверстия ВЗ в модели ничего нет. 
Даже если я сделаю форсажную камеру длинее, то она все равно будет неправильная.. так как размеры ее я не знаю, чертежей нет и тп.. поэтому думаю, что я остановлюсь на том, что есть.. первые два см видно.. более менее похоже, дальше внутри что-то такое поблескивает лопатками.. ну и ладно =)
можно конечно купить фототравло в 72-м масштабе, например Парт на А-7Е и оттуда взять "лопатки", но это лишь трата денеХ. 
Так что.. не знаю не знаю.. =) пока оставлю так.. может передумаю еще =)

Надо еще как-то канал ВЗ сделать.. ни у кого нет схемы?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

У тебя ренген на него есть? Там, ЕМНИП, видно должно быть...

----------


## Kasatka

У меня есть рентген, но там очень схематично показано.

есть еще фотки ВЗ, в принципе можно попробовать.. есть у меня одна идейка. Недавно  прочитал про одну технологию - лепки =) Завтра куплю "глину" и буду лепить

----------


## Sergei Galicky

В принципе поскольку диаметр действительно мал и внутри мало что видно, можно было просто диск из фольги бороздками промять для имитации и потом канавки оттонировать. Сейчас подумываю нечто похожее сделать с движками для Су-25

----------


## Carrey

Можно просто распечатать в масштабе фото прототипа и вклеить.

----------


## Kasatka

Всем привет!
после небольшого перерыва продолжу сборку
с движками решил все-таки сильно не заморачиваться и оставить то, как сделал. Думал влепить туда травленку от Ме-262, но потом передумал. Пусть будет так как есть. В реале выглядит не так грубо, как малюют =)

из тонких полосок жести свернул кольцо, которое видно на стыке сопла с двигателем. Это же кольцо поможет мне соединить "форсажную камеру" с соплом. 


внутреннюю часть сопел тоже обернул фольгой, которая была предварительно профилирована.



затем к другой стороне "форсажной камеры" приклеил диск с "феном"



и затем получившуюся конструкцию к соплу

----------


## Kasatka

Для того чтобы теперь все это вставить внутрь фюзеляжа, мне пришлось-таки поработать Дремелем. Через несколько "сухих" примерок все встало как нужно и было приеклеено суперклеем.





Теперь надо продолжить работу на ВЗ и закрыть фюзеляж..

=)

----------


## Kasatka

Больше полугода прошло с тех пор как я садился за модели...
Ну вот наконец-то обородувал себе "кабинет" и вдохновленный моделизмом после выставки в Телфорде снова засел за Тайгера.

Сегодня вклеил кокпит, напичкал кусочками свинца нос и соединил половины фюзеляжа. Потом немного шпаклевки и зачистки с водичкой.
На выходных подправлю расшивку и буду готовить к покраске.

Ниши шасси не стал трогать вообще.. по-хорошему их надо вырезать целиком и углублять, но решил этого не делать. Во-первых, лень, а во-вторых, если начну делать, то точно уйдет в долгострой. Сконцентрируюсь на окраске =)







[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kasatka

еще немного фоток.

----------


## Nazar

Очень нравится Сергей, молодец. Не обидно от большого объема работы в преддверии выхода AFVшного F-5 ?

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, спасибо =)

абсолютно необидно =) именно на таких вот "тиграх" и оттачивается мастерство. Да и весь кайф наверное, как ты сам понимаешь, уже давно не в сборке из коробки =)

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, спасибо =)
> 
> абсолютно необидно =) именно на таких вот "тиграх" и оттачивается мастерство. Да и весь кайф наверное, как ты сам понимаешь, уже давно не в сборке из коробки =)


Да я понимаю и согласен с тобой, но после F-102, мне что-то боязно браться за F-106 или Проулер с Интрудером, не смотря на то, что последний у меня уже полностью расшит.
Видимо я то-ли обленился, то-ли зажрался. :Frown:

----------


## Anton_K

Сергей, проделана большая работа и хорошо получается.
В свете осуждения на ARC будущей AFVшной модели мне показалось, что и ваша модель и будущий релиз некорректно будет красить в цвета "Агрессоров"? 
Ибо их самолеты имеют ряд видимых отличий...

----------


## Kasatka

Антон, какие именно?

----------


## Anton_K

http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...c=188460&st=60

У них носы своеобразной формы и увеличенные наплывы в корневой части крыла

----------


## Nazar

Кстати, сегодня в опубликованных релизах, выяснилось что Академ не снял с планов свой F-5E :Confused:

----------


## Kasatka

> http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...c=188460&st=60
> 
> У них носы своеобразной формы и увеличенные наплывы в корневой части крыла



немного не так

уткообразные носы и наплывы действительно есть у некоторых агрессоров. Тот, который собираюсь делать я - имеет обычный нос.

Посмотрите фото в моем первом посте этой темы.

----------


## Anton_K

Понятно.
Жду продолжения :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Снова добрался до Тайгера...

начал посматривать на стойки шасси..

В наборе они выглядят довольно реалистично, но все равно, я думаю, что придется вилку на передней "ноге" переделать - она другая. Основные стойки выглядят неплохо и в принципе можно оставить все как есть.. слегка почистить для "резкости" и накидать шлангов.

----------


## Kasatka

пока сохнет милипут на Су-15, немного поработал над тайгером.

Срезал "дождевик" перед козырьком фонаря. На моем "агрессоре" его нет.

----------


## Kasatka

Задул грунт



надо будет поубирать проявившиеся косяки, типа этого ужасного шва





Замазал швы шпаклевкой... сохнет..

----------


## Kasatka

ну что ж... =) наконец-то устроил себе более менее приличное место для работы над моделями в условиях ограниченного пространства. Теперь хоть удобно модели делать - все под рукой.


Поэтому вернулся к сборке Тайгера.

Там где заклепка наиболее просматривалась на фото я решил "накатать" клепку и на модели. В некоторых местах линии клепки были намечены карандашом от руки и затем накатаны "риветером".





Недавно приобрел "заклепки" от Archer Transfer. Они представляют собой смоляные точки на декальной бумаге. Необходимо вырезать полоску и перевести на нужное место. Удобно там где нужно показать заклепку с головками. Например на двигателях Ф-5Е. 

Работа оказалось не такой уж и простой. Выложить ровно линию клепки было довольно сложно. Но потом набил руку и дело пошло быстрее - на все про все потрачено часов 10. Многовато конечно, но на мой взгляд результат стоит того. Осталось только задуть грунтом и металиком.

----------


## Kasatka

Инструкция по наклейке "заклепок" предлагает клеить их на Футуру. Но мне это дело не понравилось - футура сохнет быстро. Поэтому лучше задуть ей после.





некоторые детали сыммитированы фольгой





Вот... пока все. Сегодня начал работать с фонариком из набора вакушных фонарей Falcon.

----------


## Nazar

Серега привет, ну как у тебя дела с F-5 обстоят? Жаль если такой огромный труд, до логического завершения не дойдет.
А я тут неожиданно AFWшный сбацал, надеюсь через пару дней на колеса встанем

----------


## Kasatka

Володя, привет! твой выглядит отлично! =) мой готов к покраске, все руки, да настроение не дойдут =) щас спитфайр марк 1 собираю.. к годовщине битвы за британию =)

----------


## Nazar

Прошу прощения, что в очередной раз, так бесцеремонно вклиниваюсь в чужую ветку, но дабы не плодить темы.

Закончил 
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_3103.html

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  Володя, поздравляю с Победой! Интересно, когда зачинщики подтянуться?

----------


## Nazar

> Володя, поздравляю с Победой! Интересно, когда зачинщики подтянуться?


Андрей, я не участвовал в дуэли, это я так из-за угла, да еще из более крупнокалиберного оружия бахнул.
Модель совсем другая, более качественная, на порядок.

----------


## An-Z

Я в курсе, потому и смайлик... Вдруг ну хоть что-то как то дуэлянтов стимулирует.. :Wink:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Чистая работа! Владимир, класс!

----------

